# JD with Powertach Blade Cylinder Leaking



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a John Deere Gator 850D with the 72" Powertach straight blade. The raise/lower cylinder is leaking. It is leaking right out the bottom, not from a fitting.

My plow manual does not have a parts section, but the cylinder has a sticker on it that says BF-0538. This number does not come up in the JD parts site. 

Does the whole cylinder need to be replaced? Is it as easy as unbolting the fittings, replacing the cylinder, and adding more oil?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

When I broke the cylinder on my 66" JD plow the replacement cost was $405  I bet you'd be looking at a similar price tag. 

You're 100% sure it's not leaking from the ram seals? They make a re-pack kit that is less than $50.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Camden;1184333 said:


> When I broke the cylinder on my 66" JD plow the replacement cost was $405  I bet you'd be looking at a similar price tag.
> 
> You're 100% sure it's not leaking from the ram seals? They make a re-pack kit that is less than $50.


It appears to be leaking right where the piston/ram slides in and out. It probably is that seal. I didn't know if it was replaceable or not. If it is, I would probably end up damaging it trying to replace it.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I called my JD dealer this morning and after an hour of searching they were finally able to figure out what part number I needed from their secret database. You were right Camden, it is JD part # (VGA10856) and cost a whopping $393.00:angry:

I tried calling the number on the Powertach website and it directed me to JD customer service. I told them that I wanted to talk to Powertach, not JD. After going back and forth with them they finally gave me the number to Powertach support. I called them and I was surprised to find out that they will sell parts directly. I bet JD doesn't like that. The exact same part is $168 from them. Looks like the typical JD mark up to me.

Here is the exploded view that can't be found anywhere at JDparts.com.

http://www.brinly.com/manuals/John-Deere-Products/powertach/Powertach-Parts-Explosion.pdf

There does not appear to be a rebuild kit so I will just order a new one and probably attempt to put a new seal in the old one if I can find the right size to keep for backup.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I would take it off and take it to a rebuild shop.


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

It can't be found at JDparts.com because it is not a John Deere part. It is a PowerTach part.

We had 2 of those plows and just replaced them after 2 years because of multiple problems with the plow and the wiring that would leave the units useless during snow events. Both plows broke at the mounting points within a week of getting them. Both have had new pumps, fittings, wiring harnesses, relays, control sticks. Like I said, all within 2 years. We ended up going with the new Boss V blades.

I hope you have more luck with your plow. But expect spend just as much on parts as you paid for the plow. Our JD dealer has told us on multiple occasions they have had nothing but problems with this brand of plows.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

gottaloveOT;1186254 said:


> It can't be found at JDparts.com because it is not a John Deere part. It is a PowerTach part.
> 
> We had 2 of those plows and just replaced them after 2 years because of multiple problems with the plow and the wiring that would leave the units useless during snow events. Both plows broke at the mounting points within a week of getting them. Both have had new pumps, fittings, wiring harnesses, relays, control sticks. Like I said, all within 2 years. We ended up going with the new Boss V blades.
> 
> I hope you have more luck with your plow. But expect spend just as much on parts as you paid for the plow. Our JD dealer has told us on multiple occasions they have had nothing but problems with this brand of plows.


Those BOSS plows are slick! Do you mind saying what yours cost you? How was the install, any drilling?

I've had this Powertach since the end of 08 or beginning of 09 and this is the first problem I've had with it. Were you running your Powertach in float mode or down pressure?


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

gravelyguy;1186503 said:


> Those BOSS plows are slick! Do you mind saying what yours cost you? How was the install, any drilling?


We get a government discount so the cost was $3500 installed. Plus they gave us $1000 trade in for the powertach so we paid $2500 each. We didnt install them but they seem to mount very similar to the powertach mount, just wider. I have a couple of horrible pictures over in the pictures section under the Gator 825 and Boss plow thread.



> I've had this Powertach since the end of 08 or beginning of 09 and this is the first problem I've had with it. Were you running your Powertach in float mode or down pressure?


Ours were installed in '08 also. We only used the float setting. We have too many curb cuts and heaved sections of sidewalk.


----------



## hardint1 (May 20, 2011)

*powertach phone number help. Please*

Gravleyguy can you help me with the phone contact you used for Powertach, I need the VGA 10856 cylinder but not at $360 . Please help a newbe if possible. Thanks
Quote "I tried calling the number on the Powertach website and it directed me to JD customer service. I told them that I wanted to talk to Powertach, not JD. After going back and forth with them they finally gave me the number to Powertach support. I called them and I was surprised to find out that they will sell parts directly. I bet JD doesn't like that. The exact same part is $168 from them. Looks like the typical JD mark up to me."


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

You should be able to call the number in the Brinly Hardy website and order through them. They manufacture the blade. If you can't find a number on their site, let me know and I will find my receipt.


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't have the number handy because I sold my powertach.


----------



## hardint1 (May 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

I called and spoke with Loraine:salute: this morning,she was very helpful,I will drive to Jeffersonville this morning and compare the cylinders. Hopefully $163 and everything will be good.
Thanks for your help and I will post a follow up so someone else mat benefit also.
FYI the number is 1-877-369-9006


----------



## hardint1 (May 20, 2011)

Well I drew a blank at Powertach , Lorane was a great lady and tried very hard to match my cylinder to the ones Brinley uses but they are all to short ,so the part numbers matching doesn't mean anything.
But if you need help Lorane is great. Now if I could xome up with a different cylinder to adapt to my application all would be great,I refuse to pay JD $360 for another non rebuild able welded cylinder so they can get me again down the road.


----------

